# "Banned" but not?



## Strike (10 Apr 2013)

Seems if I try to log in on my phone I'm banned.  But not on my laptop using the same WiFi.

Considering my late nights and frequent use of my cell phone I was getting a little anxious there.  What gives?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Apr 2013)

You got caught in the ban trigger of a recent user, apparently you share a similar address when on your phone. I've adjusted the ban and you should be all clear now.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Apr 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> Seems if I try to log in on my phone I'm banned.  But not on my laptop using the same WiFi.
> 
> Considering my late nights and frequent use of my cell phone I was getting a little anxious there.  What gives?



See, you're not paranoid after all. Somebody is out to get you!  :nod:


----------



## Strike (10 Apr 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> See, you're not paranoid after all. Somebody is out to get you!  :nod:



Dammit!  ;D

Thanks Mike.


----------

